# Machinist tools Deal?



## Charley Davidson (Feb 10, 2012)

Think I'll go get these in the morning after work $75.00 OBO

1 .X Test Fowler Ultra-Tast Indicator & case
2. Mitutoyo Caliper with case
3. 1" Brown & Sharpe micrometer with case
4. Set of center drills- MHC Industrial Supply ( #1 thru #5) with case

ALL NEW AND IN ORIGINAL CASES.


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 10, 2012)

Sounds like a wise investment. Better jump on it.


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 10, 2012)

Score!!!  Sounds like you hit a trifecta on that deal.  Too bad ya cant share the wealth and we could all do so well.  Tools are an addiction I have had for about 30 years now.  I never seem to have enough and the wife just shakes her head when I get something "new" and different.  I am hoping sears comes out with some new tools soon because I cant buy anything there anymore because it would just be a duplicate of something I already have at least one of already... Anyway, great find.
Bob


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 10, 2012)

The calipers alone are worth $75, the rest is gravy. Where is this place located? 

Hopefully the B&S micrometer is not one of those silly slant line types.

Tom


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 10, 2012)

Ended up getting them for $65.00 The guy went about one semester of trade school, bought the stuff and never used it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 10, 2012)

Over $300.00 at internet prices, guess I got a good deal


----------



## Tom Griffin (Feb 10, 2012)

Super deal.


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 10, 2012)

Great score Charley. You are defiantly a tool addict.

Benny


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 11, 2012)

Charley, I'm envious; and I don't care what Benny says, you don't seem all that defiant to me... Sorry Benny, the devil made me do it. By the way, Bennie, I have that steady rest in my work truck if you want to see if it will fit your lathe; misses on mine by about a 1/2" in Z, and maybe 3/8 in Y.
Bob


----------



## bcall2043 (Feb 11, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> if you want to see if it will fit your lathe; misses on mine by about a 1/2" in Z, and maybe 3/8 in Y.
> Bob



Bob,
I'll try to meat you on Monday at the scrap yard. After the weekend I will be suffering withdrawal and need a junk fix.

I thought about keeping the steady from the Logan but Charley was too smart and quick for that. Today he even tried to convince me that the taper attachment on my Southbend should have gone with the Logan he traded me out of. Watch out for him he is now talking about "needing" a shaper. He knows that you have a real nice one! Charley is really a nice guy but has the tool thing bad!

Benny


----------



## OlCatBob (Feb 12, 2012)

Charley, sorry about "piggy-backing" on your post here... Hey Benny, Ill try to be there around 12:30 ish; if you don't mind, throw your steady into your truck, and I'll see if it fits my Rockford. I'll also take you up on the offer for the 3/8" hand crank for my shaper, if you are still offering. I know I can use that.
See ya tomorrow hopefully.
Bob


----------



## rodburner (Feb 12, 2012)

great score


----------



## Charley Davidson (Feb 12, 2012)

OlCatBob said:


> Charley, sorry about "piggy-backing" on your post here...
> Bob



That's ok Bob I'll just call it a brokering thread and collect my commission tomorrow at the scrap yard.


----------

